# Surgery forTT set for 8/7 @ 2pm



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok we'll I have my time now. I'm still worried, even more so now. 
I just can't wait for Thursday to be here and be home and all this behind me. 
I have read so much, and kind of know what
To expect. I just want to get thru this tomorrow because I know the road ahead will be tough. 
Ok I'll post as soon as I can. 
Mary Ann


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes, Mary Ann! :hugs:


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck, I am sure everything will be better than you expect. The first 36 hours or so are the roughest and they honestly pass very fast. There is a lot of soreness and stiffness but the pain isn't too bad. (pooping after many days of back up has been harder than recovering from the surgery. I kid you not!)

I am on day 5 post surgery and feel a lot better. For example, today I went for two walks, light shopping, and out to lunch and had a nice 2 hr afternoon nap. I am far from 100% but really do pretty well. You too will soon feel this way! Just give yourself plenty of rest and the time needed to recover. Oh, and I found a small, soft travel pillow to be my BFF in the hospital and since returning home. Really helps with the neck soreness.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck - you are in good hands and will do great!


----------



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Mary Ann, 
I just wanted to let you know that I had my TT today, and it went well. I am staying in the hospital tonight, which my doctor requires, and am hoping to go home in the morning. My neck is sore, and I am tired, but otherwise, I feel pretty good. I will write more about it later, but I just wanted to encourage you about tomorrow. You are in my prayers, and I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much. Eliza and Megan thank you both. I feel hopeful. I will ck back in tomorrow.


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Mary Ann, I'm sure you will be fine! And you're right - this is the start of you being able to move on with things and get well. Absolute best of luck to you.

It's good to hear from you, too, Megan. It sounds like you're doing great!


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

megan said:


> Hi Mary Ann,
> I just wanted to let you know that I had my TT today, and it went well. I am staying in the hospital tonight, which my doctor requires, and am hoping to go home in the morning. My neck is sore, and I am tired, but otherwise, I feel pretty good. I will write more about it later, but I just wanted to encourage you about tomorrow. You are in my prayers, and I'm sure you will do great!


So glad to hear you are doing well, Megan. That is great news. I am just a few days ahead of you and can report that the neck soreness sticks around for a bit but the internal throat soreness disappears really quick. I was relieved about that! And you do start to get more neck mobility as each day passes.

Mary Ann, I wish you the best of luck today and hope you will be feeling better soon and on the mend. :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you stay ahead of the pain - you will feel fine, sore but manageable. I cooked dinner for my family the day after my surgery - I spent the 1st night in the hospital. Stay positive and you will have a better experience.

Have a cool pack available to put on your incision - often.

The sooner you get off the narcotics the sooner your intestines can begin "moving " again. You can also drive once you are off them.

I began taking 600mg of Motrin the day after my surgery to avoid any issues with the narcotics and the pain was completely managed.

When do they plan to begin your replacement and have you asked for the manuf recommended dose of 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight?


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck today!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's 7:45 am. Surgery was yesterday. They said all went well. Doc said she was able to see 3 calcium (things) but this morning they came in and said levels were low so gave meds. Waiting for doc. I'm okay. Just pain. All they were gonna give me was tyenol I had to ask for Vicodin. They let my daughter stay. Thank god. 
They said I can't go home till the figure out the calcium
Btw pillow was great idea.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I am so glad that surgery went well! I hope your calcium improves quickly so you can get home.

How is your voice? Are you eating solid foods yet?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update!

Yeah, the calcium is a pretty big deal - they need to make sure your parathyroids are okay before they can send you home. Keep us posted.

:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good news. And, yes, I agree, the calcium thing is a pretty big deal, so get those numbers up and you will be fine.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

So glad the surgery is behind you. Not giving you anything but Tylenol in the first 48 hours is a bit cruel! But I will warn you that I took stronger pain meds for a few days and ended up with the worst constipation ever. It is still really bad. I am going to the drug store later for prune juice and mirolax and whatever else will help get me going again.

Others mentioned ice packs post surgery and they have been a lifesaver. I personally took my travel pillow everywhere and craved warm broth, light noodle soups, hot tea and smoothies. Did you have any nausea? If not, that's great news. And I hope your calcium levels will soon be sorted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> Ok we'll I have my time now. I'm still worried, even more so now.
> I just can't wait for Thursday to be here and be home and all this behind me.
> I have read so much, and kind of know what
> To expect. I just want to get thru this tomorrow because I know the road ahead will be tough.
> ...


Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm home yes I had nausea. They gave me meds for that. Calcium level was 8.4. They said 8.9 to 10 was normal. I have to take calcium for now. We will see later I guess when I go to doc. They started me on 125 synthroid. 
Ok gonna rest. Bbl.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Feel better! Sorry about the nausea. I had that too and it was almost worse than the neck pain.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Eliza79 said:


> Feel better! Sorry about the nausea. I had that too and it was almost worse than the neck pain.


I couldn't agree more. The nausea made my first surgery miserable. They corrected it for my second surgery, and it was a walk in the park. Makes a HUGE, HUGE difference.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay it's 530 pm on Friday. I had a bad day today bc of this very very bad tingling in my face and hands. I know this is a sign of low calcium. I called the doctor and she added vitamin d. I feel somewhat better. I am on 125 synthroid. 3000 calcium and now 1200 vitamin d. I suffer from panic attacks so I took my Xanax. To b honest I can deal with my neck pain. I'm just really freaked out over my face and hand being tingly


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I had the same thing happen 4 days after my surgery... Tingly around mouth, feet, and hands. I went to the ER (it was the middle of the night on a Saturday... My 11th wedding anniversary, so romantic!) and my calcium was slightly low. The ER doc added an additional Tums to my regimen after getting my blood work back.

Did your dr. order any bloodwork today? I hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear things have been difficult. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I wasn't prepared for this morning. I woke up and my face was numb and pulling to the lips. I really thought I was having a stroke. I called the surgeon and she called back right away and had me increase my calcium from 1000 3xs a day to 3000 3 xs a day. I took a Xanax and slept for a while. ( she also hade breath into a brown paper bag) 
I can swallow and move my neck. But this calcium problem is concerning. Anyone else have this problem


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Hope you are feeling better. I had the same issue and it lasted about 2 weeks. I was terrified that it would never go away, but it did. I had to eat two tums every hour I was awake plus vitamin d. It was a terrible two weeks, I hope you can get through this soon and put it behind you.


----------

